# Routing two posts vertical - Help please



## britinfrance (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a friend here in France, who wants to have some french doors c/w frame installed between two "green" posts.

He has asked me to rout these posts vertical, with some space for movement.

I am thinking of attaching some vertical battens to provide a true level, so I can span with some sort of jig in order to achieve level surface.

I have to figure some way of clamping it in place on the post, so I can handle the router in safety.

Anyone have some good ideas please?:wacko:


----------



## britinfrance (Apr 9, 2012)

BTW Posts are Oak


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This might help


----------



## britinfrance (Apr 9, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> This might help



You ever get those days, Mike, when one could say that one "can't see the woods for the trees!"

Thank you for your answer - got me thinking it out again, and I realised I was making a simple thing difficult.

Homer Simpson moment :haha:


----------

